# Lmao!!! Harvard Pulls Pro-gun Parkland Survivor Kyle Kashuv’s Admission Over Racial Slurs



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jun 17, 2019)

*REUTERS*

Harvard University has revoked the admission of conservative pundit and Parkland shooting survivor Kyle Kashuv over racial slurs he made in messages that surfaced online last month.

Kashuv, who rose to fame on the right as a vocally pro-gun survivor of the 2018 shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, was set to attend Harvard in 2020 after taking a gap-year off from school. But Kashuv announced Monday in a lengthy Twitter thread criticizing Harvard that the university pulled his admission in a letter citing concerns about “maturity and moral character,” an apparent reference to the racial slurs.




Kyle Kashuv

✔@KyleKashuv

1/ THREAD: Harvard rescinded my acceptance.

Three months after being admitted to Harvard Class of 2023, Harvard has decided to rescind my admission over texts and comments made nearly two years ago, months prior to the shooting.

I have some thoughts. Here’s what happened.

On Monday, Kashuv complained that the university judged him too harshly and accused the school of having a “checkered past” of its own. “It's about whether we live in a society in which forgiveness is possible or mistakes brand you as irredeemable, as Harvard has decided for me,” Kashuv tweeted.

View image on Twitter





Jon Levine

✔@LevineJonathan

Laura Loomer is attempting to pressure Harvard into revoking their acceptance of Kyle Kashuv over his recently unearthed remarks


71
3:27 PM - May 23, 2019

102 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




On Monday, right-wing provocateur and Kashuv foe Jacob Wohl celebrated the revoked admission, calling Kashuv a “political charlatan” in a post on the messaging app Telegram.

Not every conservative pundit has abandoned Kashuv, though.

Ben Shapiro, the conservative personality who played a major role in promoting Kashuv’s career as a pro-gun activist, tweeted that Harvard’s decision set up an “insane, cruel standard.”




Ben Shapiro

✔@benshapiro

Regardless of what you think of @KyleKashuv -- and for the record, I think he, like many other Parkland survivors, has handled the public limelight with grace and strength -- Harvard's auto-da-fe sets up an insane, cruel standard no one can possibly meet. https://www.dailywire.com/news/47971/hold-harvard-rescinds-admission-conservative-kyle-ben-shapiro …


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 17, 2019)

Hmmm....I wonder how far they are going to go with this? Is he the first to get his admission rescinded over hate speech?

If not, I wonder which schools and when.... ...because........

I'm not sayign I am opposed  per se, just curious how far they're going to go.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 17, 2019)

He shouldn't have gone public with it. Shoulda kept his mouth shut and applied to some other Ivies next year. Unless they share info. Do they?

Either way, that's what he gets.


----------



## JFemme (Jun 17, 2019)

Welp.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 17, 2019)

What did he actually say? Not that it really matters


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 18, 2019)

These folks gonna learn... freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences.  Oh well.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> What did he actually say? Not that it really matters


He said the n word multiple times and there are remarks about Asians and Jewish people too. It’s all in the article. The article itself is fine but the screenshots have foul language so I’m not including the text. 

Conservative Rising  Star Busted Using N Word


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 18, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> He shouldn't have gone public with it. Shoulda kept his mouth shut and applied to some other Ivies next year. Unless they share info. Do they?
> 
> Either way, that's what he gets.


It was in the media prior to this. I doubt any other ivies would’ve taken him because of that but this is definitely the nail in his Ivy League coffin. Who would’ve thought being a survivor of a school shooting would make someone even more entitled?


chocolat79 said:


> These folks gonna learn... freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences.  Oh well.


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 18, 2019)

*Wes Moore*‏ @iamwesmoore


Harvard isn’t a reform school. It’s a highly competitive institute for higher education. It has no responsibility to #KyleKashuv to give him space to move past his hateful rhetoric. In fact, it has a responsibility to the students who earned their place there to set a higher bar.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 18, 2019)

If you came up during social media, you have been told about consequences of posting offensive material. He isn’t the first and won’t be the last. 
Good for Harvard! And for him to use his survivor status in that way is disgusting.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 18, 2019)

These are the times when I love social media..


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope college teaches him the concept of logical arguments. Because dragging up Harvard’s old dirt to make light of his comments wasn’t it, Chief.

It doesn’t matter whether Harvard shares his beliefs or not. Racism and business do not mix, and Harvard knows this. He’s bad for business. Oh well, kid.

Besides if he knew Harvard had a checkered past, then why he did apply?


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 19, 2019)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Besides if he knew Harvard had a checkered past, then why he did apply?


.




.


----------



## Laela (Jun 19, 2019)

He's  like Trump..just blurting stuff out that his fellow compadres wish he'd keep quiet as is the rule for centuries...he's  breaking protocol, so he gets punished. Harvard knows  what it's doing....lol


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 23, 2019)

He must’ve been so blatantly racist for his classmates to air him out bc we all know all them kids regardless of race use the n word at some point. But his use was just too egregious so they put him on blast.


----------

